# Renegade Space Marines (Chaos)



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

*NEW* _Icon Bearer, Heavy/Special Weapon Marines, and Regular CSMs_
_Here's the Link_ http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=105511#post105511



(When I say Space Marines/SM I mean regular Emperor Following Space Marines. I will use Renegade or Chaos for the Renegade/Chaos Space Marines. Simple huh?)

I recently switched from playing Space Marines to Chaos. For my SM I was playing a DIY Chapter.

When I started looking at the stuff available for my new army, I personally didn't like how the Chaos models where so . . . Chaos-y . . . So I decided to Cannibalize my Space Marines(Mostly unpainted/unbuilt.), making them into Renegade Space Marines that has Fallen from my Chapter.

I only sporadically spent a few days building my army and only have 5 models finished. Do to how I like to build specialty converted characters for the leaders, I tend to make the special models like the HQs and Sergeants first so they get the best of the bits available before making the regulars.

So far I finished my basic power armor wearing 'Lord' and 4 Renegade Sergeants(Aspiring Champions). I am currently building my Terminators.

What I am trying to do is build a Chaos army that doesn’t look like all of them has been mutated by the warp or sold their soul or something but is still Chaos. Like they haven’t been following Chaos for 10,000 years since the heresy. Or look like they are not actually following the Chaos Gods in the first place, they are only using the powers of the warp.

Of course for some units this will be hard/impossible to do, such as Possessed and Obliterators. But story wise I will probably say something along the lines of ‘They freely gave in to the Daemons of the Warp to gain their powers quickly.’

For the Oblits, I plan to make them completely custom as I don‘t like neither the new or the old models. They will more or less be Demonized Terminators with the same randomized weapons coming out of fleshy bits. So they will still look the part. Plus it looks like GW only has one model, maybe two, for them and that is not going to look good when you got 6 of them.

I also plan on making things universal as I will be mostly playing an Mixed/Undivided Army. Such as the Icon Bearers will be able to Swap Icons, and my Models will have no defining Marks/Items of a particular God or Army. This way if I ever want to change things up like play using the gun-line approach with Tzeentch Icons one day, then a C.C. army with the backing of Khorne the next, I don’t have to completely buy a whole new army. It just makes the game a lot better and more fun to be able to battle different ways, never letting things get stale. 

I’m not actually a great modeler, only averaged at least. I just have good ideas on how to mix parts and convert things with as little trouble as possible as I have no idea how to use things like greenstuff outside of filling gaps(When I try making my Obliterators it will be the first time trying to do else wise.). So most of my stuff so far can be easily reproduced by other people if they have the bits and standard modeling tools.



So without further delay, Here are the Pics with a Quick(Or not) explanation and/or random Info about the models.



CHAOS CHAPLAIN LORD 

Yea, you heard me. A Chaos Chaplain. I actually wasn’t planning on building him. I saw the skull shaped head on the vehicle extras sprue and wanted to see how it would work with the ribcage torso from the possessed marines. Things where added on from there until I started building the makings of a Chaplain. At that point I started making the staff. He’s nothing too special but I still like him as he‘ll fit right in with the rest of the army perfectly. My only beef about him is the lack of better shoulder pads.




































RENEGADE SERGEANTS

Among everything else that I built for any of my armies so far, these I like the most for some unknown reason. I gave them all sorts of things from the Imperial Hierarchy that makes you wonder weather they are truly following Chaos or are just still wearing them in jest and as insult to their former Brethren of the Imperium. 

Accept for the last one they all have Plasma Pistols and a power weapon. (Though most of the time the pistols will only count as regular bolt pistols. It‘s a ‘Just in case if I need it‘ thing.) The forth is for the squad my Lord will be joining in a rhino. Since the squad will only be 9 at max, they can only have 1 special weapon. So I gave him a combi-melta to help with that.

On a side note, the forth one is also using the torso and head of the Space Marines I was making to be the Command Squad of my SM HQs. So it fits perfectly as the Sergeant of the squad that will follow my Lord into battle.

I’ve been trying to figure out a way to make arms ‘swappable‘. I would like the option of changing the power weapon arm with a power fist. I have a few ideas but they include having tools that I don’t own yet. So for now they are glued on normally.

Sergeant 1



































Sergeant 2


































Sergeant 3


































Sergeant 4





































Ok! Now’s the time you give me your best and worst! 

Say what you think and be honest. Tell me what you like and what you don’t like about them.





-


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Sergeants look good but my god I LOVE that Chaplin. I love it so much I think I may have to steal the idea for mine. Can't wait to see those painted.


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

they all look great but...most of em dont say chaosy to me, with all the Crux shoulder pads, the 2 headed eagles..it all screams "FOR THE EMPEOR" ya know?


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually for them, that’s the Idea I was going for. My main reason making them like that is to stand out against the regular marines in the squad.

Second, Story wise they are going to be Renegades that have recently turned to Chaos for a yet unknown reason. So as I said above, "I gave them all sorts of things from the Imperial Hierarchy that makes you wonder weather they are truly following Chaos or are just still wearing them in jest and as insult to their former Brethren of the Imperium."

So for me at least they fit how I’m planning the army pretty well. But hopefully the army will look more Chaosy overall as I get the rest of the army done. (I.E. My Terminators, Custom Obliterators, and my vehicles. Btw I’m almost done with my Terminators. So I‘ll post pics for them soon.)

Thank you for the replies and thanks for being honest!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

:laugh: I love the conversions but 3 make me laugh.

1. He has the Inquision symbol on his shoulderpad and IMPERATUS engraved on it.
2. One has an Aquila Shoulderpad
3. One has a Terminator Honours Shoulderpad. Chaos don't do that.

But good conversions nonetheless.


EDIT:

Whoops. My bad. I didn't read the actual text. That makes sense now. Sorry.
Now the only thing is, Exceptional modelling. Great job.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

They look really cool, I've been doing a similar thing with mine except I've removed all the Imperial stuff.

Dragonlover


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, these look great. I guess you're one of the only people that the new chaos dex worked for.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

As others said, nice!

I too like the Chaplain--a lot. I like simple converions.

Question--Where is that helmet upon the third guy down from? Is is from a new Chaos sprue I have not bothered to see?


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

For me, I'm like Sergeant 4, since his pose looks a bit more dynamic, although Sergeant 1 isn't that bad either


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I really dig these. I think you hit the 'just joined chaos' thing right on the head for sure. Looking forward to the rest of them.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

First I have to say thanks for the complements!!!



Anphicar said:


> As others said, nice!
> 
> I too like the Chaplain--a lot. I like simple converions.
> 
> Question--Where is that helmet upon the third guy down from? Is is from a new Chaos sprue I have not bothered to see?


The head is from the Havoc W/Autocannon Blister. I have two Havocs done so far, One with a heavy bolter and of course one with a Autocannon.

I'll post pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd probably file down the pennants and such (i forget the name of them). Add more battle damage, seeing as how chaos marines typically don't have time to go see the master artificer.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

You mean the Purity Seals right? I actually like they idea of keeping them. I was going to paint little Chaos symbols on them. They would be 'Un-Purifying Seals' I guess lol. I am surprised I haven't see other people try that Idea out yet for their Chaos. I think it would look neat.

As for the Battle Damage, Story wise, they are fully capable of repairing their Amour and Vehicles. (Though they will need to raid an Imperial world when the supplies and materials they keep in their fleets are low. And total replacements of destroyed vehicles would have to be taken from other Space Marine Chapters in Battle.)

The reason is, before they fell to Chaos, they were part of a Crusader Chapter that would need each of their Companies to be totally Self-reliant.

Even though it doesn’t explain that part specifically, here’s a snippet from the background I made up for them so you get the idea.

“As a Crusader Chapter, they usually had their companies spread among a sector. Each watching over a given area. And most likely on their own with no reinforcements readily available from their own chapter. Thus it is unsound for them to have reserve companies mainly dedicated to support when there was none to be received.

The Chapter still formed it’s forces into 10 Companies. And subsequently 10 Fleets. But each was usually even in both skill and number of forces. With the Veteran, Battle, Reserve, and Scout Companies blended into each other to make 10 Full Battle Companies. Even so the First Battle Company was still mostly comprised of Veterans and travels with the Chapter’s Star Fortress in the First Fleet.”

(Here’s the link to the Chapter’s background, http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3757 )


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok everyone, Here’s the newest batch of stuff for my Renegades.

First up is my Icon Bearer with swappable Icons.

I found his head on one of the spikes/trophy racks with random skulls on it. Luckily there was nothing taken off the helmet in general, only added on. So I was fairly easily able to take the excess plastic off and presto! A Standard SM Helmet with battle damaged that fits right in with the rest of the Renegades! (There ya go Archangel!)


















Next is some of my heavy/special weapon holders. I got a Heavy Bolter, Autocannon, and 2 Meltagun.

The head on the Heavy bolter is the special Nurgle head on the chaos special weapons sprue. I was easily able to take the horn off the helmet for I loved the Three Eyed look. But I come up short on what to replace it with, as the base of the horn was still there and I couldn‘t take it of without ruining the head. I (somewhat lamely) put something there as a sight finder. This kind of goes with the heads of the Heavy weapon holders of my Space marines who all have the head with the camera on the side of the helmet. (The Auto Cannon holder has this head as well.) I wished I could have found something better but for now it will have to do.

Side note, For my Space Marine army all the Special Weapon holders have the 'Beaky' helm. So I will most likely be having a few in the Renagades, such as the one on the right.


























Last is some of my Regular Bolter and Bolt Pistol Wielding Renegades so you get the idea what the core of the Army will look like.

I’m sure some people have noticed by now(and especially the Chaos Players), that none of my Marines so far have the obligatory Horned helmets of the CSM. This is because I just don’t like them lol. So far I’m using as many of the non-horned ones as I can first. I know eventually I’ll need some of them as there wont be enough heads to go around but I’m going to minimize that as much as possible.










And that’s it for now.

I know I said this before but I’ve been working on my Terminators on and off and they are finished except for the Icon Bearers’ Icons. Once I figure out how to get those swappable I’ll post the pics ASAP.



.


----------

